

Rally Software Buys Flowdock - dirtyaura
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/13/rally-software-buys-flowdock-a-real-time-social-collaboration-hub-for-developers/

======
larrywright
Rally's flagship product was really, really bad when I last used it a few
years ago. I'm curious if it's gotten better since they acquired AgileZen. The
Flowdock acquisition is interesting, I wonder how they'll tie that in to the
rest of the products.

~~~
zwieback
I was using RallyDev in our last project and liked it quite a bit. Fairly easy
to use and pretty responsive. I'm not a big fan of scrum but RallyDev made it
a bit more palatable to me.

~~~
larrywright
Like I said, it may have changed. It's been a few years. It was very difficult
to use compared to Pivotal Tracker. Lots of fields to enter a story card, no
live updating. I had to constantly remind my team to go in and update their
cards, because they hated doing it. It would time out after a few hours, so
they couldn't leave it open all day. Navigation was also cumbersome. You had
to go to a bunch of different pages to see everything.

When we switched to Pivotal Tracker it was a breath of fresh air. Everything
updated in real time, so if two people were making changes, they would see
them immediately. Everything was all on one screen, and it never timed out so
they could just leave it open all day. I never had to remind them to update
their story cards again.

------
mhurron
There is a little app hidden among the list of all the various RallyDev Apps.

<http://www.rallydev.com/more-cowbell>

It's good for a laugh.

------
mvip
Congrats to the guys. I love Flowdock. We've been using it for two or so
months now.

I _really_ hope it won't be bundled and turned into a component into some
enterprise bloatware.

------
juso
Congrats guys!

